# DCWC 14 Field / 14 Hunter Field Archery shoot Aug. 16th



## jarlicker

Durham Co. Wildlife Club in Morrisville, NC is hosting a NFAA 14 Field / 14 Hunter Target Field Archery shoot Saturday, August 16.
Come on out and shoot with us. Have some fun!
10 am start time - You can start earlier if you can get a group of three together to go around the course.
$10 registration fee
All are welcome
For more information go to www.dcwc.net 
or call me Joe Rozmus at (919) 606-5692


----------



## deer slayr

I would LOVE TO but dad is working. I might catch a ride with X Hunter if he goes.


----------



## X Hunter

If Duram isnt the 3rd gate of Hell the 16th i just might be up for it!!!!


----------



## Spoon13

X Hunter said:


> If Duram isnt the 3rd gate of Hell the 16th i just might be up for it!!!!


It doesn't turn into the third gate until much later in September. You should be good.


----------



## psargeant

deer slayr said:


> I would LOVE TO but dad is working. I might catch a ride with X Hunter if he goes.


 I wouldn't count on it...



X Hunter said:


> If Duram isnt the 3rd gate of Hell the 16th i just might be up for it!!!!


 I won't hold my breath



Spoon13 said:


> It doesn't turn into the third gate until much later in September. You should be good.


 Spoon you seem to miss that old x-hunter is skeered of a little heat...or is that jsut an excuse...:noidea:???

You know I'll be there...the questions are really this:
Will there be a MacGoo sighting :dontknow:?
Will Spoon, 3dshooter80, treeman, or any of the chewie crew finally overcome their fear of not having an excuse ?
What new wrinkle does ol' jarlicker have up his sleeve this time?
Where are kward and OBT??? Still to busy on the Hogs I suspect...
Will rangerboy show up?
How many points will I whoop prag by?
Will lil bo peep make jarlicker's day and wear the panther pants?
What new PB will treaton put up?
How cold does it need to be before x-hunter comes up with a new excuse?


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> Will Spoon, 3dshooter80, treeman, or any of the chewie crew finally overcome their fear of not having an excuse ?


I have already made my reservation for this event. I have made some adjustments to the setup and have clearance from my scope out to 75 yds. All I need is some new marks and Away We Go!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> I wouldn't count on it...
> 
> I won't hold my breath
> 
> Spoon you seem to miss that old x-hunter is skeered of a little heat...or is that jsut an excuse...:noidea:???
> 
> You know I'll be there...the questions are really this:
> Will there be a MacGoo sighting I think so this time
> Will Spoon, 3dshooter80, treeman, or any of the chewie crew finally overcome their fear of not having an excuse ? That's left to be seen
> What new wrinkle does ol' jarlicker have up his sleeve this time? I'll never tell!
> Where are kward and OBT??? Still to busy on the Hogs I suspect... Got a crispy that says neither show
> Will rangerboy show up? Can't comment on that one
> How many points will I whoop prag by? Negative 4 that's -4 as in "you're going down"
> Will lil bo peep make jarlicker's day and wear the panther pants? Probably not, the ole man can't take but just so much.
> What new PB will treaton put up? I'm going out on a limb and say 541 with his Hunter half 3 points higher than his Field half
> How cold does it need to be before x-hunter comes up with a new excuse?


 Cold enough that his Budweiser doesn't get hot in the car.



Spoon13 said:


> I have already made my reservation for this event. I have made some adjustments to the setup and have clearance from my scope out to 75 yds. All I need is some new marks and Away We Go!!


Oh, don't worry about that 80 yd mark - just aim at the roof on the target bail. Looking forward to finally meeting you!

And how about them chewies that were at the last shoot?
NCCrutch & Buzz(ard) and the young guy and his dad


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Cold enough that his Budweiser doesn't get hot in the car.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, don't worry about that 80 yd mark - just aim at the roof on the target bail. Looking forward to finally meeting you!
> 
> And how about them chewies that were at the last shoot?
> NCCrutch & Buzz(ard) and the young guy and his dad


How many points will I whoop prag by? Negative 4 that's -4 as in "you're going down"

We'll see about that...you going to whoop me with all my old gear...??? I don't think so...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> How many points will I whoop prag by? Negative 4 that's -4 as in "you're going down"
> 
> We'll see about that...you going to whoop me with all my old gear...??? I don't think so...


If you'd kept shooting that old gear you might have broke 480 last Sat. 

If you'll PM me your waist size, I'll go over to the Carhartt store and see if I can find you a pair of cargo shorts. You'll need all the pockets to carry your crying towels, plus *NOBODY WANTS TO SEE YOU IN YOUR PAJAMA BOTTOMS AGAIN!*.

btw: You bringing and suds?


----------



## psargeant

Don't be a hater there Lee...just because I've got a sense of style...

As for the suds...I think it's your turn...I'm out of homebrew and it's too hot to be making more right now...plus I wound up having to throw out most of my bottles from the HillBilly so I'm low on glass right now...

Just bring some bottle opener beers to DCWC to help me re-stock...



pragmatic_lee said:


> If you'd kept shooting that old gear you might have broke 480 last Sat.
> 
> If you'll PM me your waist size, I'll go over to the Carhartt store and see if I can find you a pair of cargo shorts. You'll need all the pockets to carry your crying towels, plus *NOBODY WANTS TO SEE YOU IN YOUR PAJAMA BOTTOMS AGAIN!*.
> 
> btw: You bringing and suds?


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> Don't be a hater there Lee...just because I've got a sense of style...
> 
> As for the suds...I think it's your turn...I'm out of homebrew and it's too hot to be making more right now...plus I wound up having to throw out most of my bottles from the HillBilly so I'm low on glass right now...
> 
> Just bring some bottle opener beers to DCWC to help me re-stock...


I had my doubts that you'd be carrying "those" bottles back from the Hill. 

Might have to see if there's room in the back of the Scion for an ice chest. That's a pretty big can of








with your name on it, but I think I can find room.

BTW: I hope to have 2 sponsors by the 16th
Hargraves Potted Meat - Choked full of peckers and lips
Colonel Hansons Turd Polish - Genuine & Original


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> Just bring some bottle opener beers to DCWC to help me re-stock...


Do you speak Spanish?? I have some bottles from south of the border that should work.


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Oh, don't worry about that 80 yd mark - just aim at the roof on the target bail. Looking forward to finally meeting you!


I don't think it will be quite that bad. According to OT2, if I aim just below the middle of the dark outer ring it should fall right in for an "X". I hope.

I am looking forward to finally putting a face with the name as well.

I'll still be shooting big ole fat arrows but at least I'll have a new quiver then.


----------



## Melthuselah

Michigan is planning on invading North Carolina that weekend. 
Looking forward to seeing psargent and treaton again.
Haven't met Prag Lee yet but he is always talking about beening old. I will show him what old is. 
Somebody has to come in last so it might as well be me.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Melthuselah said:


> Michigan is planning on invading North Carolina that weekend.
> Looking forward to seeing psargent and treaton again.
> Haven't met Prag Lee yet but he is always talking about beening old. I will show him what old is.
> Somebody has to come in last so it might as well be me.


Man, that's great news that you're coming. I saw your pics from Tim's MooTel.


----------



## psargeant

Spoon13 said:


> Do you speak Spanish?? I have some bottles from south of the border that should work.


As long as they are brown or green, the clear Corona bottles are no good (they will let the beer go bad, beer is very sensitive to light)...Dos Equis bottles will work though :thumb:


----------



## psargeant

Melthuselah said:


> Michigan is planning on invading North Carolina that weekend.
> Looking forward to seeing psargent and treaton again.
> Haven't met Prag Lee yet but he is always talking about beening old. I will show him what old is.
> Somebody has to come in last so it might as well be me.


Holler at us when you get into town Mel...if you're in early enough we are still shooting on Wednesdays too...either S+W or at Tim's place...DCWC is a bit further drive, but you're welcome to ride with me (or probably Tim for that matter) from GSBO...it's well worth the trip...one of the nicest field ranges anywhere...

Oh yeah...prag is old....really, really old


----------



## jarlicker

Sarge better where your jock strap, with Lee getting all up in your shorts.
Dont need no accidents. What would he have said if you wore the Hawaiian shirt on the top of those shorts. I am starting to think Rodney Dangerfield was your fashion consultant. Thank the good lord you dont were the panther pants around here.

Spoon dont forget the Loc tite. Looking forwards to seeing do damage on the entire 28 targets this shoot.

I see Steve Carson making a big rebound and getting up in Prags kitchen.
Lets see how well Lee can cook under pressure. He He He!!


----------



## psargeant

jarlicker said:


> Sarge better where your jock strap, with Lee getting all up in your shorts.
> Dont need no accidents. What would he have said if you wore the Hawaiian shirt on the top of those shorts. I am starting to think Rodney Dangerfield was your fashion consultant. Thank the good lord you dont were the panther pants around here.
> 
> Spoon dont forget the Loc tite. Looking forwards to seeing do damage on the entire 28 targets this shoot.
> 
> I see Steve Carson making a big rebound and getting up in Prags kitchen.
> Lets see how well Lee can cook under pressure. He He He!!


You know I was just thinking ... Hey I haven't worn one of my Hawaiian shirts in awhile...no panther pants for me though...

Looks like prag may be getting in over his head...only one getting up in my shorts is my wife...


----------



## X Hunter

psargeant said:


> I wouldn't count on it...
> 
> I won't hold my breath
> 
> Spoon you seem to miss that old x-hunter is skeered of a little heat...or is that jsut an excuse...:noidea:???
> 
> You know I'll be there...the questions are really this:
> Will there be a MacGoo sighting :dontknow:?
> Will Spoon, 3dshooter80, treeman, or any of the chewie crew finally overcome their fear of not having an excuse ?
> What new wrinkle does ol' jarlicker have up his sleeve this time?
> Where are kward and OBT??? Still to busy on the Hogs I suspect...
> Will rangerboy show up?
> How many points will I whoop prag by?
> Will lil bo peep make jarlicker's day and wear the panther pants?
> What new PB will treaton put up?
> How cold does it need to be before x-hunter comes up with a new excuse?



God you're just askin for yet another arse whoopin boy!!!! Don't make me come down and take you behind the wood shed boy!!!!! again!!!!


----------



## psargeant

X Hunter said:


> God you're just askin for yet another arse whoopin boy!!!! Don't make me come down and take you behind the wood shed boy!!!!! again!!!!


I seem to remember a pretty one sided crispy flow in my direction last time you let your mouth start writing checks your arse couldn't cash...

Course' I needed a pretty generous spot to pull it off...but now I know your weakness:secret::tongue::cheers:...


----------



## X Hunter

psargeant said:


> I seem to remember a pretty one sided crispy flow in my direction last time you let your mouth start writing checks your arse couldn't cash...
> 
> Course' I needed a pretty generous spot to pull it off...but now I know your weakness:secret::tongue::cheers:...


It just might apper that you have found a weakness but good lord I still spanked you even if you got a 35 point spot!!!!!!! 

You should just face it you're my beotch!!!!!!!


----------



## psargeant

X Hunter said:


> It just might apper that you have found a weakness but good lord I still spanked you even if you got a 35 point spot!!!!!!!
> 
> You should just face it you're my beotch!!!!!!!


All I hear is :blah:...I managed to get that spot didn't I...hence your weakness...it ain't about the shooting...just about everybody knows I ain't gonna hang there....heck the only easier target than me is MacGoo...Oh yeah, you lost to him too didn't ya':tongue:


----------



## Spoon13

jarlicker said:


> Spoon dont forget the Loc tite. Looking forwards to seeing do damage on the entire 28 targets this shoot.


Yeah thanks. I got that problem solved when I went to the Kentucky ASA shoot (thank God). Haven't had any issues with it since(fingers crossed).

I'm looking forward to shooting all 28 myself, just to see what I can do.


----------



## psargeant

Spoon13 said:


> Yeah thanks. I got that problem solved when I went to the Kentucky ASA shoot (thank God). Haven't had any issues with it since(fingers crossed).
> 
> I'm looking forward to shooting all 28 myself, just to see what I can do.


Based off of what you were doing last time before the breakdown...I'm guessing DCWC is in for a chewie style butt whoopin...


----------



## X Hunter

psargeant said:


> All I hear is :blah:...I managed to get that spot didn't I...hence your weakness...it ain't about the shooting...just about everybody knows I ain't gonna hang there....heck the only easier target than me is MacGoo...Oh yeah, you lost to him too didn't ya':tongue:


Look sarge if I beat ya every single time with your crybaby spot you would eventually need so much crotch cream tha you would be forced to shoot in the womens class!!!! SO to save you the embarassement I let you get a few so called victories :embara: over me just to keep you around and slightly less b#$%^Y!!!!!! This goes for Macgoo as well!!!!!:wink:


----------



## psargeant

X Hunter said:


> Look sarge if I beat ya every single time with your crybaby spot you would eventually need so much crotch cream tha you would be forced to shoot in the womens class!!!! SO to save you the embarassement I let you get a few so called victories :embara: over me just to keep you around and slightly less b#$%^Y!!!!!! This goes for Macgoo as well!!!!!:wink:


:blah:


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> Based off of what you were doing last time before the breakdown...I'm guessing DCWC is in for a chewie style butt whoopin...


I haven't been shooting as much or as well as I was then but hopefully things will come back together for me, SOON. Leaving in the am for the Classic. Gotta get it right before Sat.


----------



## psargeant

Good luck down there...shoot well...


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> Good luck down there...shoot well...


Thanks. I hope so.


----------



## X Hunter

psargeant said:


> :blah:


I know the truth can be painfull!!!!!!!


----------



## psargeant

X Hunter said:


> I know the truth can be painfull!!!!!!!


:blah: You won't show anyway... :blah:


----------



## X Hunter

psargeant said:


> :blah: You won't show anyway... :blah:


You never know.....:zip::wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

X Hunter said:


> You never know.....:zip::wink:


Well if you do come, bring Brandon - I need someone to listen to. :tongue: 

Actually, I would like to "review" some of his dad's quick connects.


----------



## psargeant

X Hunter said:


> You never know.....:zip::wink:


:blah:


----------



## Spoon13

One thing I want to know, with everybody coming, how many points do I get in the crispy bets??


----------



## psargeant

Spoon13 said:


> One thing I want to know, with everybody coming, how many points do I get in the crispy bets??


You ain't gettin' nothin from me...I've seen you shoot...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> One thing I want to know, with everybody coming, how many points do I get in the crispy bets??


I'll give you a full 280 points, IF you don't shoot the back half - haven't seen you shoot, but have heard rumors. :wink:


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'll give you a full 280 points, IF you don't shoot the back half - haven't seen you shoot, but have heard rumors. :wink:


Now you can't put a lot of faith in rumors. Remember, you can't believe everything you hear.:wink:


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> You ain't gettin' nothin from me...I've seen you shoot...


But I'm still untested. I've never shot a full round before.:tongue::wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> But I'm still untested. I've never shot a full round before.:tongue::wink:


Just 1 rule to remember when shooting a full 28. Newbies always have to shoot the 2nd half with BOTH eyes closed. :tongue:

And walk backwards between the targets. :wink:


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Newbies always have to shoot the 2nd half with BOTH eyes closed. :tongue:


Sometimes I think I do that anyway.


----------



## psargeant

Spoon13 said:


> But I'm still untested. I've never shot a full round before.:tongue::wink:


That might work on x-hunter especially after a couple :beer:, but I ain't no fool...


----------



## X Hunter

psargeant said:


> That might work on x-hunter especially after a couple :beer:, but I ain't no fool...



Nope I learnt my lesson at the hill!!!!! No more 40 point spots!!!!! 

Ok sarge here is the deal if I come down you have to come stay at my clubs annual animal round!!!!! Sept 6&7

28 hunter with big bouns dots, chickin dinner sat evening, doorprizes, horseshoe tourney, skunk shoot at dark 30 sat night, and lots and lots of cold ones to go around!!!!

so its your call but i know you gotta ask permission from the pants wearer in the house!!! :ballchain


----------



## psargeant

X Hunter said:


> Nope I learnt my lesson at the hill!!!!! No more 40 point spots!!!!!
> 
> Ok sarge here is the deal if I come down you have to come stay at my clubs annual animal round!!!!! Sept 6&7
> 
> 28 hunter with big bouns dots, chickin dinner sat evening, doorprizes, horseshoe tourney, skunk shoot at dark 30 sat night, and lots and lots of cold ones to go around!!!!
> 
> so its your call but i know you gotta ask permission from the pants wearer in the house!!! :ballchain


Now that sounds like a blast...but I doubt it...
Its the first week of school for my boys and I think our soccer season is startup up by then as well. Plus I will have had the entire previous weekend to shoot...prospects are pretty bleak...if it was a few weeks later maybe, but 2 weekends in a row is going to be a tough sell with the :ballchain

Besides DCWC ain't even my club...you've blown off all the S+W invitations...


----------



## X Hunter

psargeant said:


> Now that sounds like a blast...but I doubt it...
> Its the first week of school for my boys and I think our soccer season is startup up by then as well. Plus I will have had the entire previous weekend to shoot...prospects are pretty bleak...if it was a few weeks later maybe, but 2 weekends in a row is going to be a tough sell with the :ballchain
> 
> Besides DCWC ain't even my club...you've blown off all the S+W invitations...


Well like you I also have priorities!!!!

I want to shoot S&W it sounds like a good range..... I think a 2 day Mootel and S&W weekend coming in sept is a high PRObablity!!!


----------



## south-paaw

X Hunter said:


> Well like you I also have priorities!!!!
> 
> I want to shoot S&W it sounds like a good range..... I think a 2 day Mootel and S&W weekend coming in sept is a high PRObablity!!!





PHP:




let me know when you ladies get your date set..... its time for a road-trip 

and a can of Prags' Whoop -% &$...... :tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know when you ladies get your date set..... its time for a road-trip
> 
> and a can of Prags' Whoop -% &$...... :tongue:


In the words of Hornet "Come get you some".

BTW: Brown truck made a stop at my house today. Package was long and thin. Tried it out for a little while before dinner and all I can say is WOW. :zip:


----------



## X Hunter

pragmatic_lee said:


> In the words of Hornet "Come get you some".
> 
> BTW: Brown truck made a stop at my house today. Package was long and thin. Tried it out for a little while before dinner and all I can say is WOW. :zip:


Sounds like you need to be posting this on another forum!!!!:zip::tongue:


----------



## X Hunter

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know when you ladies get your date set..... its time for a road-trip
> 
> and a can of Prags' Whoop -% &$...... :tongue:



Im thinking around the 13th and 14th but gotta check a little closer with my scheudle


----------



## south-paaw

pragmatic_lee said:


> In the words of Hornet "Come get you some".
> 
> BTW: Brown truck made a stop at my house today. Package was long and thin. Tried it out for a little while before dinner and all I can say is WOW. :zip:





PHP:




hahahaha....dbl order of the blue bottle ?.....


----------



## X Hunter

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha....dbl order of the blue bottle ?.....


Well they did say he was old............................................:zip:


----------



## south-paaw

what say you Mac,,, i see you lurking.. !


----------



## X Hunter

He is skeered!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha....dbl order of the blue bottle ?.....


Nope, it is 90% black - not going to say a lot about it until I have more time to "play" with it. :tongue:



X Hunter said:


> Well *they* did say he was old............................................:zip:


Ain't no "they" to it - "I" said I was old. :wink: Wasn't it Will Rogers that said: "If I'd known I was going to live this long, I'd took better care of myself"?


----------



## psargeant

X Hunter said:


> Well like you I also have priorities!!!!
> 
> I want to shoot S&W it sounds like a good range..... I think a 2 day Mootel and S&W weekend coming in sept is a high PRObablity!!!


High PRObability of not working out...the one unfortunate part of our land use agreement is we have to stay out of the woods from September through the end of hunting season...so after the State shoot 8/30 and 8/31...no Field until January at S+W...We will be doing some Target style shooting out there in the field though...

Better make it down for the state shoot last weekend in August, or wait until next year...


----------



## psargeant

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know when you ladies get your date set..... its time for a road-trip
> 
> and a can of Prags' Whoop -% &$...... :tongue:


Get your can on up here for Labor Day weekend...our State shoot is that weekend...bound to be a blast...


----------



## X Hunter

psargeant said:


> High PRObability of not working out...the one unfortunate part of our land use agreement is we have to stay out of the woods from September through the end of hunting season...so after the State shoot 8/30 and 8/31...no Field until January at S+W...We will be doing some Target style shooting out there in the field though...
> 
> Better make it down for the state shoot last weekend in August, or wait until next year...


Sorry but the VA state shoot is the same weekend and I got a title to defend!!!!:wink:


----------



## psargeant

X Hunter said:


> Sorry but the VA state shoot is the same weekend and I got a title to defend!!!!:wink:


I thought that was this weekend...??? Silly me I forgot about your commonwelch's multi-org thing:doh:


----------



## X Hunter

psargeant said:


> I thought that was this weekend...??? Silly me I forgot about your commonwelch's multi-org thing:doh:


Yea this pi$$ing contest is in full swing.... STILL!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet

X Hunter said:


> Yea this pi$$ing contest is in full swing.... STILL!!!!


Let's just create another org...

Me, you and Kent can run it...that should piss the rest of the state off:wink:


----------



## psargeant

X Hunter said:


> Yea this pi$$ing contest is in full swing.... STILL!!!!


Good luck at the States...


Brown Hornet said:


> Let's just create another org...
> 
> Me, you and Kent can run it...that should piss the rest of the state off:wink:


I like the idea of a Munchkin Archery association...

Kstigall- Pres.
Specter- VP
Hornet can be the measuring guy like you see at amusement parks...you have to be shorter than this to be a member...


----------



## psargeant

Melthuselah said:


> Michigan is planning on invading North Carolina that weekend.
> Looking forward to seeing psargent and treaton again.
> Haven't met Prag Lee yet but he is always talking about beening old. I will show him what old is.
> Somebody has to come in last so it might as well be me.


Hey Mel...you'll never guess who I ran into out at Stick and Wheel today:wink:...said he was practicing up getting ready to whoop on the old man...


----------



## Brown Hornet

psargeant said:


> Good luck at the States...
> 
> I like the idea of a Munchkin Archery association...
> 
> Kstigall- Pres.
> Specter- VP
> Hornet can be the measuring guy like you see at amusement parks...you have to be shorter than this to be a member...


But I guess the leprechaun couldn't be the measuring guy....his arm would get tired from reaching up all the time:wink:

We can't find Spec so he can't hold the stick either.....

But all the Munckins would still kick the crap out of you and most of the Carowhiners.:wink:


----------



## X Hunter

Brown Hornet said:


> But I guess the leprechaun couldn't be the measuring guy....his arm would get tired from reaching up all the time:wink:
> 
> We can't find Spec so he can't hold the stick either.....
> 
> But all the Munckins would still kick the crap out of you and most of the Carowhiners.:wink:


Sgit em!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## psargeant

X Hunter said:


> Sgit em!!!!!:tongue:


sgit em...how's that commonwelcher education working out...???


----------



## X Hunter

psargeant said:


> sgit em...how's that commonwelcher education working out...???


THats the franklin county moonshine edumcation!!!!!


----------



## Melthuselah

psargeant said:


> Hey Mel...you'll never guess who I ran into out at Stick and Wheel today:wink:...said he was practicing up getting ready to whoop on the old man...


Now I am scared if the kid is practicing. Maybe he will spot me some points. Maybe I can get one point for every year difference in our ages. You would think you young guys would take it easy on us geezers instead of wanting to whoop on us. I used to want to beat someone, now I just want to get off the course without hurting something.


----------



## psargeant

Melthuselah said:


> Now I am scared if the kid is practicing. Maybe he will spot me some points. Maybe I can get one point for every year difference in our ages. You would think you young guys would take it easy on us geezers instead of wanting to whoop on us. I used to want to beat someone, now I just want to get off the course without hurting something.


He seemed to be shooting pretty good too...I say experience edges out youth this time...especially on 28...with the poundage he's pulling I say he gets tired early...


----------



## Melthuselah

psargeant said:


> He seemed to be shooting pretty good too...I say experience edges out youth this time...especially on 28...with the poundage he's pulling I say he gets tired early...



I have suggested he turn down the poundage but he says he can handle it. He is a strong little guy but we will see how he last on a 28.


----------



## psargeant

Melthuselah said:


> I have suggested he turn down the poundage but he says he can handle it. He is a strong little guy but we will see how he last on a 28.


If you don't shoot a lot it doesn't matter what poundage you shoot 28 is gonna tire you out...I also don't think there is a way to improve your strength for shooting other than shooting...we'll see how it works out...

It sure would be fun if he'd get on here and defend himself a little...I'll have to work on him next time our paths cross...


----------



## Mandalorian

*grins* not sure what I can say to defend myself... All I know is that my dad made sure I knew my hands fit a shovel handle real well. Several years after the fact, I can honestly say "Thanks dad!"


----------



## psargeant

You don't have to defend yourself necessarily, but if you've read this thread, you'll see the kind of back and forth that makes this place fun...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

It sure is mighty quiet in this forum today - surely everyone didn't take a beating over the weekend?:wink:

So just who can we expect to see at DCWC on Sat.? 

Any chance any of the VA or MD folks will be coming down?

How about you FL, GA, or SC folks?

And the most important question is - who from NC is going to show? 

Whoever can come, I look forward to shooting with you (again).


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> It sure is mighty quiet in this forum today - surely everyone didn't take a beating over the weekend?:wink:
> 
> So just who can we expect to see at DCWC on Sat.?
> 
> Any chance any of the VA or MD folks will be coming down?
> 
> How about you FL, GA, or SC folks?
> 
> And the most important question is - who from NC is going to show?
> 
> Whoever can come, I look forward to shooting with you (again).


We'll see you Saturday for sure. I think I'll have Sarge jr. in tow...

I expect to see a Michigan invasion (Melthesula) along with a new face from Mt. Airy...

Hey Mel...guess who I saw out practicing again today???


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> We'll see you Saturday for sure. I think I'll have Sarge jr. in tow...
> 
> I expect to see a Michigan invasion (Melthesula) along with a new face from Mt. Airy...
> 
> Hey Mel...guess who I saw out practicing again today???


I spent the better part of Sat. installing the Tuner rest and getting it set up, so be patient with me if I have trouble keeping the arrow on the steel. :tongue:

Well then I think it is time for a few "crispy" wagers.

I'll put one on the line for Sarge, SCarson, & Mac. :wink:

Any takers?


----------



## SCarson

Barring any last minute work schedule changes, I'll be there.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

SCarson said:


> Barring any last minute work schedule changes, I'll be there.


Look forward to seeing you. Be sure to have a nice new crispy ready to sign over. :wink:


----------



## Macaholic

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well then I think it is time for a few "crispy" wagers.
> 
> I'll put one on the line for Sarge, SCarson, & Mac. :wink:
> 
> Any takers?


Prag.....you ain't lerned much respect with your up and coming archery poweress.....no points for you...the NC state champeenship for us old farts is on the line....


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> I spent the better part of Sat. installing the Tuner rest and getting it set up, so be patient with me if I have trouble keeping the arrow on the steel. :tongue:
> 
> Well then I think it is time for a few "crispy" wagers.
> 
> I'll put one on the line for Sarge, SCarson, & Mac. :wink:
> 
> Any takers?


I am working on getting the 2nd bow set up...Its not going well right at the moment...I'll get back to you....I would be careful calling out Scarson...he's shooting pretty well...



Macaholic said:


> Prag.....you ain't lerned much respect with your up and coming archery poweress.....no points for you...the NC state champeenship for us old farts is on the line....


What you talkin' 'bout...State champeenship ain't for a couple more weeks...you trying to say your not gonna show for the states, or is you memory going along with your eyesight...I know you're getting old, but come on...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Macaholic said:


> Prag.....you ain't lerned much respect with your up and coming archery poweress.....no points for you...t*he NC state champeenship for us old farts is on the line*....


That's why I plan to "take you down" on Sat. :wink: I'd sure hate for you to have to make that long drive back from High Point not "already" knowing what the "agony of defeat" feels like. Besides, the only thing I've heard about your shooting this past week end was that "you were there" - was it that bad?


----------



## Macaholic

Sarge.....you need to quit drinkin at work....
DCWC is a warmup to the NC Outdoor Champeenship and last I checked....we ain't in the same class....so leave us old farts alone


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> I am working on getting the 2nd bow set up...Its not going well right at the moment...I'll get back to you....I would be careful calling out Scarson...he's shooting pretty well...


Well I passed up a good opportunity to take both of your crispies at S+W a couple weeks ago, but I was skeeered. Not of either of you :wink: but my bow. I had just dry fired it 2 days earlier.  




psargeant said:


> IWhat you talkin' 'bout...State champeenship ain't for a couple more weeks...you trying to say your not gonna show for the states, or is you memory going along with your eyesight...I know you're getting old, but come on...


What were you drinking when you scheduled the states on Labor Day weekend? Not that I've got anywhere else to be, but can you imagine the traffic on I-40/I-85?


----------



## psargeant

Macaholic said:


> Sarge.....you need to quit drinkin at work....
> DCWC is a warmup to the NC Outdoor Champeenship and last I checked....we ain't in the same class....so leave us old farts alone


Old being the key word here...



pragmatic_lee said:


> Well I passed up a good opportunity to take both of your crispies at S+W a couple weeks ago, but I was skeeered. Not of either of you :wink: but my bow. I had just dry fired it 2 days earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What were you drinking when you scheduled the states on Labor Day weekend? Not that I've got anywhere else to be, but can you imagine the traffic on I-40/I-85?


I was thinking that was the only weekend that would work...16 +17 is a 3-d shoot at the club and there is a combined VBA/NCFAA tournament at New River the 23-24th (plus my son is playing in a soccer tournament)...so Labor day weekend it is...I don't think the traffic should be too bad on a Sunday afternoon...probably be worse on Monday...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> Old being the key word here...
> 
> 
> I was thinking that was the only weekend that would work...16 +17 is a 3-d shoot at the club and there is a combined VBA/NCFAA tournament at New River the 23-24th (plus my son is playing in a soccer tournament)...so Labor day weekend it is...I don't think the traffic should be too bad on a Sunday afternoon...probably be worse on Monday...


Respect your elders! :wink:

I just hope that weekend doesn't deter folks from coming. Of course, it's not like it used to be when Mac & I were younger and they rolled up the sidewalks at the beaches following Labor Day. 

I know camping at S+W is out of the question (at least for me), but do you know of any tent camp grounds close by. Thinking of investing in a tent for such events as I hate to pay what motels will be asking that weekend (or any other weekend, for that matter). I can't do like Bees and sleep in the front seat of my car.


----------



## Macaholic

Prag...first off...don't listen to those young-whipper-snappers...they are going down too....

...next...Lee....you have NO idea who you're dealing with here:wink:
heck...Ole' Jarlicker scratches his head and other various body parts trying to figure it out sometimes...he always gives up and nocks another arrow

You want some.....Saturday is just the first taste....:darkbeer:


and if ya wanna camp...I got a rolling hotel we can bring...no problem


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Macaholic said:


> Prag...first off...don't listen to those young-whipper-snappers...they are going down too....
> 
> ...next...Lee....you have NO idea who you're dealing with here:wink:
> heck...Ole' Jarlicker scratches his head and other various body parts trying to figure it out sometimes...he always gives up and nocks another arrow
> 
> You want some.....Saturday is just the first taste....:darkbeer:
> 
> 
> and if ya wanna camp...I got a rolling hotel we can bring...no problem


I've shot with you enough Mac, to never try and anticipate which Mac will show up, but I'm willing to take my chances. :wink:

Make you a deal - you bring the rolling hotel & I'll find & "buy" the campsite.


----------



## Brown Hornet

pragmatic_lee said:


> I've shot with you enough Mac, to never try and anticipate which Mac will show up, but I'm willing to take my chances. :wink:
> 
> Make you a deal - you bring the rolling hotel & I'll find & "buy" the campsite.


Either way it won't matter.....just show up and shoot your best. 

Mac will fold like a lawn chair.....


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> Either way it won't matter.....just show up and shoot your best.
> 
> Mac will fold like a lawn chair.....


Yea, there is "often" a difference in the Mac that shows up and the one that "finishes". :tongue:


----------



## Macaholic

Brown Hornet said:


> Either way it won't matter.....just show up and shoot your best.
> 
> Mac will fold like a lawn chair.....





pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea, there is "often" a difference in the Mac that shows up and the one that "finishes". :tongue:


Hornet...old habits die hard...sort of like shooting the accurate bow in the world less accurately than it's supposed to be shot:tongue:

Prag....you just caught the tail of my spot granting generosity....I'm fresh out:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Macaholic said:


> Hornet...old habits die hard...sort of like shooting the accurate bow in the world less accurately than it's supposed to be shot:tongue:


It was accurate enough to take you down 4 rounds and a half in a row on the Hill the last two years....:wink:


----------



## psargeant

Sorry for the delayed response there prag. Here is the closest campground (and really the only one I've found close).

http://www.high-point.net/pr/camp.cfm

I'm told it is quite nice. Plus you'll end up driving right past my place on your way to S+W so you all can pick me up...There is also lots of food etc close by the campsite. There is a mall within 2 miles.

We'll hang out after the shooting is done somewhere though...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> Sorry for the delayed response there prag. Here is the closest campground (and really the only one I've found close).
> 
> http://www.high-point.net/pr/camp.cfm
> 
> I'm told it is quite nice. Plus you'll end up driving right past my place on your way to S+W so you all can pick me up...There is also lots of food etc close by the campsite. There is a mall within 2 miles.
> 
> We'll hang out after the shooting is done somewhere though...


Thanks for the info. Maybe we can find time on Sat. to get together with Mac and work out the details.


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea, there is "often" a difference in the Mac that shows up and the one that "finishes". :tongue:


You got that right...at the billy hill, mac was working on a 270+ half...the boy cleaned all the tough targets including that evil 53 WU...we got to the last 2 targets (2 of the flattest on the course)...48 yds- 16...15 14- blows one off the face for a 15...its just a matter of time with poor MacGoo...


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks for the info. Maybe we can find time on Sat. to get together with Mac and work out the details.


I'll have all day (I hope)...unless the Misses decides otherwise:embara:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> You got that right...at the billy hill, mac was working on a 270+ half...the boy cleaned all the tough targets including that evil 53 WU...we got to the last 2 targets (2 of the flattest on the course)...48 yds- 16...15 14- blows one off the face for a 15...its just a matter of time with poor MacGoo...


Well, I wasn't going to mention "specifics" :wink: I'd still like to know what he shot in VA last weekend. 



psargeant said:


> I'll have all day (I hope)...unless the Misses decides otherwise:embara:


The best thing for you to do between now and Sat. is make every effort to avoid being in her presence. If she can't find you, she can't direct your activities. :wink: And be sure to get up real early on Sat., be very quiet, and get out of the house without waking her. :tongue: And if she leaves a note on the frig for you, just bypass that part of your morning ritual. I've got 37 years of experience, so trust what I tell you - it's easier to ask for forgiveness than it is to ask for permission.

One more thing, if you "forget" to charge your cell phone Thu. & Fri. nights, the battery will be dead by Sat. morning.:secret:


----------



## Spoon13

All these lies and deception. You guys should be ashamed of yourselves. I just tell the wife I'm going to shoot and I'm done with it. 

Then I wake up and put my stuff back in the closet.


I'll be there. How many points am I getting??


----------



## X Hunter

!


pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, I wasn't going to mention "specifics" :wink: I'd still like to know what he shot in VA last weekend.
> 
> How much is it worth to ya cause i know what he shot both days!!!!
> 
> The best thing for you to do between now and Sat. is make every effort to avoid being in her presence. If she can't find you, she can't direct your activities. :wink: And be sure to get up real early on Sat., be very quiet, and get out of the house without waking her. :tongue: And if she leaves a note on the frig for you, just bypass that part of your morning ritual. I've got 37 years of experience, so trust what I tell you - it's easier to ask for forgiveness than it is to ask for permission.
> 
> One more thing, if you "forget" to charge your cell phone Thu. & Fri. nights, the battery will be dead by Sat. morning.:secret:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> All these lies and deception. You guys should be ashamed of yourselves. I just tell the wife I'm going to shoot and I'm done with it.
> 
> Then I wake up and put my stuff back in the closet.
> 
> 
> I'll be there. How many points am I getting??


Points??? The only point(er) I'm giving you is to carry your wrenches with you.  You might think you got that sight fixed, but just don't turn your back on your bow. :tongue:



X Hunter said:


> How much is it worth to ya cause i know what he shot both days!!!!


Has anyone else noticed that ole Brad tries to turn everything into a "money making" situation? From sucker crispy bets all the way to selling Mac's scores. I know it's hard with all the wage and hour laws for a kid like yourself to get a job, but I hear McDonald's hires high schools kids and have very flexible working hours. :tongue:


----------



## X Hunter

pragmatic_lee said:


> Points??? The only point(er) I'm giving you is to carry your wrenches with you.  You might think you got that sight fixed, but just don't turn your back on your bow. :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that ole Brad tries to turn everything into a "money making" situation? From sucker crispy bets all the way to selling Mac's scores. I know it's hard with all the wage and hour laws for a kid like yourself to get a job, but I hear McDonald's hires high schools kids and have very flexible working hours. :tongue:



Well you still didnt answer my question!!!! Has anybody else noticed how lee seems to forget what he is talking about and refers to me in almost 1/2 of his posts!!!!!! Man i thought sarge had a man crush on me.... Looks like I got to keep my other eye on you!!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

X Hunter said:


> Well you still didnt answer my question!!!! Has anybody else noticed how lee seems to forget what he is talking about and refers to me in almost 1/2 of his posts!!!!!! Man i thought sarge had a man crush on me.... Looks like I got to keep my other eye on you!!!!!


And I'll give you the same response that Sarge did: "If I were so inclined, I could sure do better than you".

And back to your question of what Mac's scores are worth - I got other sources.


----------



## psargeant

Spoon13 said:


> All these lies and deception. You guys should be ashamed of yourselves. I just tell the wife I'm going to shoot and I'm done with it.
> 
> Then I wake up and put my stuff back in the closet.
> 
> 
> I'll be there. How many points am I getting??


You ain't gettin' nothing from me...



pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, I wasn't going to mention "specifics" :wink: I'd still like to know what he shot in VA last weekend.
> 
> Yeah me too!!! Musta' been tyupical MacGoo, or he'd have been on here shutting us up
> 
> The best thing for you to do between now and Sat. is make every effort to avoid being in her presence. If she can't find you, she can't direct your activities. :wink: And be sure to get up real early on Sat., be very quiet, and get out of the house without waking her. :tongue: And if she leaves a note on the frig for you, just bypass that part of your morning ritual. I've got 37 years of experience, so trust what I tell you - it's *easier to ask for forgiveness than it is to ask for permission.*
> One more thing, if you "forget" to charge your cell phone Thu. & Fri. nights, the battery will be dead by Sat. morning.:secret:


I ain't been married as long as you, but I got all that figured out early (I'm a quick study...)



pragmatic_lee said:


> Points??? The only point(er) I'm giving you is to carry your wrenches with you.  You might think you got that sight fixed, but just don't turn your back on your bow. :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that ole Brad tries to turn everything into a "money making" situation? From sucker crispy bets all the way to selling Mac's scores. I know it's hard with all the wage and hour laws for a kid like yourself to get a job, but I hear McDonald's hires high schools kids and have very flexible working hours. :tongue:


Sure have...'cept when he's been :beer: then it seems to go the other way...


----------



## psargeant

Macaholic said:


> Hornet...old habits die hard...sort of like shooting the accurate bow in the world less accurately than it's supposed to be shot:tongue:
> 
> Prag....you just caught the tail of my spot granting generosity....I'm fresh out:wink:


You know Mac...I still crack up every time I see your avatar...


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Points??? The only point(er) I'm giving you is to carry your wrenches with you.  You might think you got that sight fixed, but just don't turn your back on your bow. :tongue:





psargeant said:


> You ain't gettin' nothing from me...


Where's the whole "Archers helping archers" attitude??

I'm still looking forward to coming up on Saturday. Just a tweak or two away from getting it right. 

Sarge, will you have your laptop if I can't get new marks before then?? I'm planning on shooting them in tomorrow evening, but you never know.


----------



## psargeant

Spoon13 said:


> Where's the whole "Archers helping archers" attitude??
> 
> I'm still looking forward to coming up on Saturday. Just a tweak or two away from getting it right.
> 
> Sarge, will you have your laptop if I can't get new marks before then?? I'm planning on shooting them in tomorrow evening, but you never know.


I will make sure to charge it up and bring it along...if you give me your #s by friday lunch time, I can print out and laminate a marks card for you...jarlicker and Mac usually have their palm pilots along too...

Sarge


----------



## Brown Hornet

psargeant said:


> You know Mac...I still crack up every time I see your avatar...


Exactly....that is one more time I got the best of him.....


----------



## psargeant

Brown Hornet said:


> Exactly....that is one more time I got the best of him.....


You still need to figure out how tomake them eyes google around...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> You still need to figure out how tomake them eyes google around...


Like this?


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> I will make sure to charge it up and bring it along...if you give me your #s by friday lunch time, I can print out and laminate a marks card for you...jarlicker and Mac usually have their palm pilots along too...
> 
> Sarge


I'm planning on getting them shot tomorrow and plugging them into OT2 before I come. I'll let you know. Thanks.


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Like this?


I actually like the other one better...I was thinking that pic with the eyes rolling around inside the glasses...


----------



## Macaholic

psargeant said:


> You know Mac...I still crack up every time I see your avatar...



cracks me up too:tongue:

...what!...now I have the THANK hornet for trying to put one over on me

thing is...ya'll don't shoot any better than me....now that IS sad:wink:

Prag...you're going down buddy...get used to it:darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Macaholic said:


> cracks me up too:tongue:
> 
> ...what!...now I have the THANK hornet for trying to put one over on me
> 
> thing is...*ya'll don't shoot any better than me*....now that IS sad:wink:
> 
> *Prag...you're going down buddy...get used to it*:darkbeer:


Now how would you know that? You haven't graced us with your presence since the "Hill". And if your memory is akin to your eye sight, you surely don't "remember". 

Bring it on - but be sure to introduce yourself - I've forgot what you look like. Oh, and if you want a "taste" be at DCWC Thu. evening.


----------



## psargeant

Macaholic said:


> cracks me up too:tongue:
> 
> ...what!...now I have the THANK hornet for trying to put one over on me
> 
> thing is...ya'll don't shoot any better than me....*now that IS sad:wink:*
> Prag...you're going down buddy...get used to it:darkbeer:


You got that right...

I'm looking forward to seeing you and prag duke it out Saturday for the win in the "Old Farts" division...


----------



## Melthuselah

Michigan invaded NC yesterday and most of you didn't even know it. I will show up at DCWC on Saturday. I will drag the kid along will me. Pat you said Prag and Mac are in the "old farts" division. Do you have a "Geezer Group" I looked at Prag's profile and he is just a kid. Has he been trying to get sympathy because of his age. Sympathy is somewhere after stoomping in the dictionary. Of course I will let you and treaton do the stoomping. Do you have shorter stakes for the very old? I need some sort of advantage on the son so I can keep family bragging rights.


----------



## psargeant

Melthuselah said:


> Michigan invaded NC yesterday and most of you didn't even know it. I will show up at DCWC on Saturday. I will drag the kid along will me. Pat you said Prag and Mac are in the "old farts" division. Do you have a "Geezer Group" I looked at Prag's profile and he is just a kid. Has he been trying to get sympathy because of his age. Sympathy is somewhere after stoomping in the dictionary. Of course I will let you and treaton do the stoomping. Do you have shorter stakes for the very old? I need some sort of advantage on the son so I can keep family bragging rights.


Just do a little covert "tuning" on Madolorian's bow when he ain't looking...that oughta keep the balance of power about right in the family...

He has joined S+W so get him to take you out for a round...I might be able to meet you guys up there Thursday or Friday if you want to...let me know...

If you want to meet somewhere and follow me out to DCWC Saturday let me know...you'll be driving right past on the way, but DCWC isn't hard to find...


----------



## Brown Hornet

Macaholic said:


> cracks me up too:tongue:
> 
> ...what!...now I have the THANK hornet for trying to put one over on me
> 
> thing is...ya'll don't shoot any better than me....now that IS sad:wink:
> 
> Prag...you're going down buddy...get used to it:darkbeer:


You have been hanging with OBT too much.....when someone post a higher score then you......


That is shooting better:wink:

and what is sad is you can't beat someone that shoots 2-3 times a MONTH:embara:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Melthuselah said:


> Michigan invaded NC yesterday and most of you didn't even know it. I will show up at DCWC on Saturday. I will drag the kid along will me. Pat you said Prag and Mac are in the "old farts" division. Do you have a "Geezer Group" I looked at Prag's profile and he is just a kid. Has he been trying to get sympathy because of his age. Sympathy is somewhere after stoomping in the dictionary. Of course I will let you and treaton do the stoomping. Do you have shorter stakes for the very old? I need some sort of advantage on the son so I can keep family bragging rights.


Sometimes you can't judge a person's true age by the calendar. 

Things that will make you prematurely age:
Raising 2 "daughters" 
Having 1 daughter that is a die-hard conservative and another that is a die-hard liberal. 
Shooting with much younger folks - thanks to Jarlicker for those "rest" benches at every target. :walk:
Having to listen to all of Sarge's excuses. :secret:
Being married 
Being married 37 years :star:
Being married to the "same" person 37 years. :exclaim:
Having an occupation that requires use of my brain. :BangHead:
Not being able to say "no" to anyone.:angel4:
Improper diet :set1_cook2:
Starting a new hobby late in life :archer:
The 60's :zip:


----------



## psargeant

Melthuselah said:


> Michigan invaded NC yesterday and most of you didn't even know it. I will show up at DCWC on Saturday. I will drag the kid along will me. Pat you said Prag and Mac are in the "old farts" division. Do you have a "Geezer Group" I looked at Prag's profile and he is just a kid. Has he been trying to get sympathy because of his age. Sympathy is somewhere after stoomping in the dictionary. Of course I will let you and treaton do the stoomping. Do you have shorter stakes for the very old? I need some sort of advantage on the son so I can keep family bragging rights.


Looks like I've gotten the green light to do some shooting tonight. 

I'll call you guys to get something set up. I may have limited time, so I am going to suggest S+W (even though I would prefer to shoot at the Moo-tel)...


----------



## X Hunter

psargeant said:


> Looks like I've gotten the green light to do some shooting tonight.
> 
> I'll call you guys to get something set up. I may have limited time, so I am going to suggest S+W (even though I would prefer to shoot at the Moo-tel)...


:ballchain


----------



## psargeant

X Hunter said:


> :ballchain


Got that right...we going to see your sorry arse out at DCWC Saturday:noidear are you :chicken01::tongue::darkbeer:???


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Sarge, if that chain is long enough, why don't you guys load up and come to DCWC "today"?


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sarge, if that chain is long enough, why don't you guys load up and come to DCWC "today"?


Already committed to shooting at the Moo-tel. Besides, Tim has got a newbie coming out, I don't get out of work until 4ish, and Mel and Mandalorian are coming from Mt. Airy...a little mich to be making the 1.5 hour (for me, 2-3 hours fro the rest) drive in rush hour traffic...

You'll get your whoopin come Saturday...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> Already committed to shooting at the Moo-tel. Besides, Tim has got a newbie coming out, I don't get out of work until 4ish, and Mel and Mandalorian are coming from Mt. Airy...a little mich to be making the 1.5 hour (for me, 2-3 hours fro the rest) drive in rush hour traffic...
> 
> You'll get your whoopin come Saturday...


Yea, I knew it was a bit too far for you guys to come today, but thought I'd throw it out anyway.

Somebody need to carry and USE their camera. Don't think there any pix at all of Tim's range in the sticky.

As far as Sat. is concerned - we'll see just who limps back to High Point after their whooping.


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea, I knew it was a bit too far for you guys to come today, but thought I'd throw it out anyway.
> 
> Somebody need to carry and USE their camera. Don't think there any pix at all of Tim's range in the sticky.
> 
> As far as Sat. is concerned - *we'll see just who limps back to High Point after their whooping*.


You're planning a trip to High Point when were done shooting Saturday??? 'cause I know who is going to be limping...and it ain't me:wink::tongue::zip::darkbeer: you do remember that you're on the hook for the after shoot refreshments right??? Or did you have one of those "senior moments"...me and Mac like the Dos Equis amber...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> You're planning a trip to High Point when were done shooting Saturday??? 'cause I know who is going to be limping...and it ain't me:wink::tongue::zip::darkbeer: you do remember that you're on the hook for the after shoot refreshments right??? Or did you have one of those "senior moments"...me and Mac like the Dos Equis amber...


Haven't forgot about Sat. - about to leave right now to go see my lawyer and pick up the release forms. No way I'm going to let you hold me liable after you get a ticket on the way home Sat.  Cause we all know you'll need a lot of comforting Sat. and you'll most likely look for it in the refreshments.


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> *Haven't forgot about Sat*. - about to leave right now to go see my lawyer and pick up the release forms. No way I'm going to let you hold me liable after you get a ticket on the way home Sat.  Cause we all know you'll need a lot of comforting Sat. and you'll most likely look for it in the refreshments.


They really can work wonders with meds these days...:wink:


----------



## X Hunter

psargeant said:


> Got that right...we going to see your sorry arse out at DCWC Saturday:noidear are you :chicken01::tongue::darkbeer:???


Sorry I got other obligations..... Sound familular????


----------



## psargeant

X Hunter said:


> Sorry I got other obligations..... Sound familular????


Yup...only you ain't married so no excuse...


----------



## X Hunter

psargeant said:


> Yup...only you ain't married so no excuse...


Just count your blessings and me not showing up is one you should count at least twice!!!!!


----------



## psargeant

X Hunter said:


> Just count your blessings and me not showing up is one you should count at least twice!!!!!


:blah:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Shot a "warm-up" half last evening at DCWC. Started out real good, but kinda lost it about half way in - only managed a 260.  Seems that now that I have a good rest installed I'm missing several shots about 1/2" high - at least I'm no longer shooting the long shots low. Plus I got a bit distracted on the 5th target and I was a bit "gun shy" after that  - will discuss it with Jarlicker later (not a big deal last evening, since it was just practice).

A landmark on the 14th target on the front half has now been removed. That arrow embedded in the pine tree (that belonged to a certain "pink" one) has now been replaced with a section of missing pine bark and a deep hole. :wink: 

Oh, and everyone help me remember to remind Jarlicker to sharpen his chisels. That "other" arrow would have been a lot easier to recover from the *underground* root if his chisels had been sharp AND the handle didn't keep slipping off his hammer. :tongue:

Mac, your days as reigning DCWC "senior" champ are about to come to an end. My new Doinker is working very well in regards to "buying a higher score". :beer:


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Shot a "warm-up" half last evening at DCWC. Started out real good, but kinda lost it about half way in - only managed a 260.  Seems that now that I have a good rest installed I'm missing several shots about 1/2" high - at least I'm no longer shooting the long shots low. Plus I got a bit distracted on the 5th target and I was a bit "gun shy" after that  - will discuss it with Jarlicker later (not a big deal last evening, since it was just practice).
> 
> A landmark on the 14th target on the front half has now been removed. That arrow embedded in the pine tree (that belonged to a certain "pink" one) has now been replaced with a section of missing pine bark and a deep hole. :wink:
> 
> Oh, and everyone help me remember to remind Jarlicker to sharpen his chisels. That "other" arrow would have been a lot easier to recover from the *underground* root if his chisels had been sharp AND the handle didn't keep slipping off his hammer. :tongue:
> 
> Mac, your days as reigning DCWC "senior" champ are about to come to an end. My new Doinker is working very well in regards to "buying a higher score". :beer:


We had a bit of a warm up at the Moo-tel yesterday as well. Great turnout for a Thursday evening, and perfect weather to boot...

Took my newly set up S4 out and did OK Started out rough, but finished pretty strong...seems I figured out how to shoot old blue again by the end of it all...

Having a hard time figuring out which bow I should bring to whoop on you tomorrow...guess it's going to come down to whether I get more knocks in time for the Cartels...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> We had a bit of a warm up at the Moo-tel yesterday as well. Great turnout for a Thursday evening, and perfect weather to boot...
> 
> Took my newly set up S4 out and did OK Started out rough, but finished pretty strong...seems I figured out how to shoot old blue again by the end of it all...
> 
> *Having a hard time figuring out which bow I should bring* to whoop on you tomorrow...guess it's going to come down to whether I get more knocks in time for the Cartels...


It really doesn't matter. Which ever one you bring "won't shoot right" and will provide you with an *excuse* for letting this old man administer a "quality" whooping. I'll look hard at the auction tonight to see if I can find a silver platter large enough to hand your butt to you on.


----------



## Bees

pragmatic_lee said:


> It really doesn't matter. Which ever one you bring "won't shoot right" and will provide you with an *excuse* for letting this old man administer a "quality" whooping. I'll look hard at the auction tonight to see if I can find a silver platter large enough to hand your butt to you on.


Here ya go Lee..

OVEN RUMP ROAST 

Rub a 6 pound boneless rump roast with 2 teaspoons salt, 1 teaspoon dry mustard and 1/4 teaspoon each of garlic salt and pepper. If you wish, use unseasoned meat tenderizer according to directions on the package.
Insert a meat thermometer into the center of the thickest part of the roast. Och! Place on meat rack in a shallow baking pan.

Mix together: 1 tsp. Worcestershire sauce 1/2 c. dry red wine (or 1/2 c. water) 1 tbsp. lemon juice

Brush meat with this basting sauce.

Roast in a moderately slow oven, 325 degrees, until the meat thermometer registers 130 degrees for rare meat or about one hour and forty-five minutes. Figure about 18 minutes per pound for rare meat. Baste with the wine sauce several times during roasting.

Let the meat stand at room temperature about 10 minutes to set the juices, then slice and serve. Serves 10 to 12.


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> It really doesn't matter. Which ever one you bring "won't shoot right" and will provide you with an *excuse* for letting this old man administer a "quality" whooping. I'll look hard at the auction tonight to see if I can find a silver platter large enough to hand your butt to you on.


We shall see...:zip:


----------



## psargeant

Bees said:


> Here ya go Lee..
> 
> OVEN RUMP ROAST
> 
> Rub a 6 pound boneless rump roast with 2 teaspoons salt, 1 teaspoon dry mustard and 1/4 teaspoon each of garlic salt and pepper. If you wish, use unseasoned meat tenderizer according to directions on the package.
> Insert a meat thermometer into the center of the thickest part of the roast. Place on meat rack in a shallow baking pan.
> 
> Mix together: 1 tsp. Worcestershire sauce 1/2 c. dry red wine (or 1/2 c. water) 1 tbsp. lemon juice
> 
> Brush meat with this basting sauce.
> 
> Roast in a moderately slow oven, 325 degrees, until the meat thermometer registers 130 degrees for rare meat or about one hour and forty-five minutes. Figure about 18 minutes per pound for rare meat. Baste with the wine sauce several times during roasting.
> 
> Let the meat stand at room temperature about 10 minutes to set the juices, then slice and serve. Serves 10 to 12.


Who asked you...:wink::tongue::uzi::darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Bees said:


> Here ya go Lee..
> 
> OVEN RUMP ROAST
> 
> Rub a 6 pound boneless rump roast with 2 teaspoons salt, 1 teaspoon dry mustard and 1/4 teaspoon each of garlic salt and pepper. If you wish, use unseasoned meat tenderizer according to directions on the package.
> Insert a meat thermometer into the center of the thickest part of the roast. Och! Place on meat rack in a shallow baking pan.
> 
> Mix together: 1 tsp. Worcestershire sauce 1/2 c. dry red wine (or 1/2 c. water) 1 tbsp. lemon juice
> 
> Brush meat with this basting sauce.
> 
> Roast in a moderately slow oven, 325 degrees, until the meat thermometer registers 130 degrees for rare meat or about one hour and forty-five minutes. Figure about 18 minutes per pound for rare meat. Baste with the wine sauce several times during roasting.
> 
> Let the meat stand at room temperature about 10 minutes to set the juices, then slice and serve. Serves 10 to 12.


Bees, now that part about inserting the thermometer sounds kinda like a "recipe for disaster". No way am I going to handle that "rump roast". I'll just use the platter to scope it up off the ground and deliver it "extra rare". :wink:


----------



## Bees

psargeant said:


> Who asked you...:wink::tongue::uzi::darkbeer:


If ya must know Lee did. 

Live bye the pin knocks and die by the pin knocks.

when ya going to get smart and shoot G knocks???


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> We shall see...:zip:


Yea, it'll be much easier for you to see your butt on a platter than it is looking in a mirror.



psargeant said:


> Who asked you...:wink::tongue::uzi::darkbeer:


Didn't you know that Bees is co-chairman of the "pick on Sarge" committee?


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea, it'll be much easier for you to see your butt on a platter than it is looking in a mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you know that Bees is co-chairman of the "pick on Sarge" committee?


So it takes a comittee of you no-shooting geezers to take me down huh...:tongue::beer:??


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> So it takes a comittee of you no-shooting geezers to take me down huh...:tongue::beer:??


Well, since X Hunter is the "other" co-chairman, I guess you're right. :wink:


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, since X Hunter is the "other" co-chairman, I guess you're right. :wink:


I said no-shooting geezers...I don't think X-hunter qualifies...besides, he better have bigger fish to catch than me...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> I said no-shooting geezers...I don't think X-hunter qualifies...besides, he better have bigger fish to catch than me...


Which part of "no-shooting geezers" does he not qualify for the "no-shooting" part (he who shoots wrong target) or the "geezer" part (he's aging quickly)?


----------



## Bees

psargeant said:


> So it takes a comittee of you no-shooting geezers to take me down huh...:tongue::beer:??


Don't make me come down there.


----------



## Spoon13

All this talk and you guys aren't even thinking about the one that's getting ready to wear you guys out.:tongue: Man this is gonna be fun.


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Which part of "no-shooting geezers" does he not qualify for the "no-shooting" part (he who shoots wrong target) or the "geezer" part (he's aging quickly)?


I'll let you figure that out for yourself...



Bees said:


> Don't make me come down there.


OOOH I'm sooooooo scared 


Spoon13 said:


> All this talk and you guys aren't even thinking about the one that's getting ready to wear you guys out.:tongue: Man this is gonna be fun.


We'll just see about that won't we chewie boy...:tongue:


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> We'll just see about that won't we chewie boy...:tongue:


Darn tootin'!! Just so I know before I get there, where is the 14 ring on those targets??:tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> Darn tootin'!! Just so I know before I get there, where is the 14 ring on those targets??:tongue:


It's anywhere on the line in the "outside spare tire" ring - trust me. :tongue:


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> It's anywhere on the line in the "outside spare tire" ring - trust me. :tongue:


What he said...:wink::zip:


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> What he said...:wink::zip:





pragmatic_lee said:


> It's anywhere on the line in the "outside spare tire" ring - trust me. :tongue:


Thanks guys, I really appreciate it. I want to be able to maximize my points when I get there.:wink:

Just another example of "Archers Helping Archers".


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> Thanks guys, I really appreciate it. I want to be able to maximize my points when I get there.:wink:
> 
> Just another example of "Archers Helping Archers".


Just don't forget your sight/scope wrenches. :wink:


----------



## Spoon13

Are any of you guys interested in a Sure-Loc sight leveler?? I bought one in Kentucky and it dosen't fit my sight like it should. I can bring it tomorrow if your interested. If not it's going in the classifieds.


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Just don't forget your sight/scope wrenches. :wink:


I'm planning on moving all the stuff I need to carry from my 3D chair to my quiver this evening. Those are definitely going to be in there.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> Are any of you guys interested in a Sure-Loc sight leveler?? I bought one in Kentucky and it dosen't fit my sight like it should. I can bring it tomorrow if your interested. If not it's going in the classifieds.


Yes, I want first dibbs!


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yes, I want first dibbs!


It's yours. My sight body is just too wide to fit in it properly, so I can never get it mounted square. I'll put it in the car as well.


----------



## psargeant

Spoon13 said:


> It's yours. My sight body is just too wide to fit in it properly, so I can never get it mounted square. I'll put it in the car as well.


I've got an extra bench mount leveler...you need one of those? I could bring it along...


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> I've got an extra bench mount leveler...you need one of those? I could bring it along...


That would be great. I was gonna get one over the winter, but why wait!?!


----------



## psargeant

Spoon13 said:


> That would be great. I was gonna get one over the winter, but why wait!?!


I'll give you a good price on it too...I only charge chewies double...:wink:

Hey Lee...Make sure you bring plenty of Suds...Scarson is driving...


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> I'll give you a good price on it too...I only charge chewies double...:wink:


Man, what a guy. You know I'm starting to doubt some of the things I heard about you.:zip::wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> I've got an extra bench mount leveler...you need one of those? I could bring it along...


Is it rusty? :wink:



psargeant said:


> I'll give you a good price on it too...I only charge chewies double...:wink:
> 
> Hey Lee...Make sure you bring plenty of Suds...Scarson is driving...


And who is going to carry me home?



Spoon13 said:


> Man, what a guy. You know I'm starting to doubt some of the things I heard about you.:zip::wink:


Don't be too hasty!

BTW: If your ears are "sensitive", bring ear plugs. :tongue:


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> BTW: If your ears are "sensitive", bring ear plugs. :tongue:


Not a chance.


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Is it rusty? :wink: Nope...
> 
> 
> And who is going to carry me home? :dontknow:, but it woun't be me...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be too hasty!
> 
> BTW: If your ears are "sensitive", bring ear plugs. :tongue:


:nyah:


----------



## Macaholic

Just In!!!!!!!!!
Prag ain't taking crispys home today


----------



## Moparmatty

A sad day in Pragville. 

I'm not overly shocked however. :becky:


----------



## jarlicker

There was some good junk being thrown around today between Sarg, Mac, Prag, Chopper Steve, S Carson.
They sent ole prag to the showers early.
Steve Carson took them out as I predicted.
I had a feeling all that lip and not much zip was going to cost the boys big time today,
To make matters worse they let psarge drive home with all the crispies.
What has the archery world come to.
Yes as predetermined Mel took the old geezer award. Follwed closely by Steve Williams. Ole Prag looked like prime veal next to those guys.
There was a confirmed Kward visit also.
Range player took the lessons he learned at the Nationals and pumped his previous DCWC best up two points to 554. Good job ranger.
Jarlicker felt like he had his hands full all day with spoon 13. The man had good game today. Great shooting for your first full 28 target round 533.
Jarlicker hung in at 544, Snap this hung in there with 526 and my four some was completed with lil bo peep starting to get the hang of the field game 486.
Yes she was adoring her famous panther pants and all. She has starting to hit the longer target pretty good.
The two ginnys X Hunter and Ron Meadows ran home scared did not even say good by, later or nothing. What gives.


----------



## Moparmatty

Good shooting today Gentlemen and Lady. :thumb:


----------



## psargeant

Great day for shooting yesterday for sure, weather was perfect, and we had a great turnout. I shot with scarson, mac, and chopper Steve. We had a blast...Mac was his typical self, chopper Steve shot well, and scarson is getting good fast. He had me scared for a little while yesterday...

Thanks for the great range and shoot jarlicker..it was a blast...

After all the talking prag did...he pulled a mac and :flame: out...

I sure do like taking crispies...I just might be the new king of closest to the x...we did a 3 arrow each for the hooter at 80...I was up first, and my first shot went smack into the middle of the x... I left with a nice addition to my crispy collection...

I hope to see all or most of you at the State championship at Stick and Wheel 8/30 and 8/31...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Well, please allow me to humble myself. My trash talking days are over - I'll just kinda fade away after taking my whooping(s) like a man. Guess I should have known that Sat. wasn't going to be my day as soon as I finished the first target - 5,5,5,0 

But, there are some very good points to be considered. Jarlicker & I, on Thu, tried to count who we thought would be there Sat. The most we could come up with was 9 or 10. As it turned out there were 22 shooters. Most notable was the group of at least 4 freak-curvers, at least 4-5 first timers to DCWC, and a couple that had never shot a full Field round before. I had the "honor" of shooting with Treaton, Mel, & Kev. The father/son competition between Mel & Kev was well worth the time spent on the range.

Now before I fade off into the background, I'd like to make just a couple more comments.

1) The 3 I had crispies on the line with (Mac, SCarson, & Sarge) were all shooting in the same group. I got word about half way through the 2nd half that they had a voodoo doll in my likeness and were sticking arrows in it the whole day.

2) I wasn't the only one that DCWC worked over on Sat. Them VA "boys" ran home with their tails between their legs - seems they got whooped so bad they didn't even bother to turn in their score cards. 

Oh and just one more thing - Sarge, you s**k!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Moparmatty said:


> A sad day in Pragville.
> 
> I'm not overly shocked however. :becky:





psargeant said:


> After all the talking prag did...he pulled a mac and :flame: out...


Ever get a song or phrase stuck in your head and your mind continuously plays it over and over (an ear worm)? Well, as I continue to gorge myself on humble pie, my ear worm this morning is in the voice of my spotter, Treaton - "1/2 inch out at 12 o'clock".

And Sarge, I am still in awe at your *awesome demonstration of archery ability*. That crispy shot at 80 yards should be recorded as one of the GREATEST shots in archery history. (or maybe it is true that "a blind hog sometimes can find an acorn".

Now, let me continue to just fade away.


----------



## Moparmatty

pragmatic_lee said:


> And Sarge, I am still in awe at your *awesome demonstration of archery ability*. That crispy shot at 80 yards should be recorded as one of the GREATEST shots in archery history.


Oh Boy! I can see his head getting bigger from here!


----------



## jarlicker

Originally Posted by pragmatic_lee 
And Sarge, I am still in awe at your awesome demonstration of archery ability. That crispy shot at 80 yards should be recorded as one of the GREATEST shots in archery history. 

And to think all these years it was Sarges archery disability that was being demonstrated.


----------



## X Hunter

*missing key signs that it just aint my weekend!!!!!*



pragmatic_lee said:


> 2) I wasn't the only one that DCWC worked over on Sat. Them VA "boys" ran home with their tails between their legs - seems they got whooped so bad they didn't even bother to turn in their score cards.



Well let me tell ya how my weekend went..... I had just got an Apex and it wasnt shootin right but I wanted to go shoot so we head down to Treatons Fri evening and after shooting a half at the Moo-Tel and dropping 6 I knew I was gonna have my work cut out for me this weekend.... (Here's your sign!!)

Well on sat morning we decide to beat the heat and get our round done and after an extremely fugly round I decided to head back to Tims to build me some new strings for old faithful (My C3) and after I buld them and strech them and put them on the bow the bow wont pull but about 40lbs!!!! SO i head back up to make another set and am up till 1:30 making another set!!!(yet one more sign!!!!!) 

Ok all is seeming well and I go out to get marks this morning and I put my PROpod on and set my bow down and my bow goes all the way to the ground!!!!( The final straw for my weekend!!!) The bolt on my stablizer broke flush with the stab and the bow!!!! We finaly fixed the stab and my bow an I loaded up and came home!!!!!!

So considering my luck my score could have been alot worse but given the way the cards fell a 545 will be taken with a grimise and a lesson learned!!!!


----------



## WrongdayJ

X Hunter said:


> . . .a 545 will be taken with a grimise and a lesson learned. . .


You're upset because you 'only' shot a 545?! :doh:

I know people who have never even come close to a 545 (myself included).


X-Hunter, the way I see it, you have nothing to compain about or have to justify (well except for the broken bolt. . .that would really tick me off, too).

Be proud of that 545. It's a good score. And considering the state of your equipment. . .I'd be proud as hell of that 545.


----------



## X Hunter

WrongdayJ said:


> You're upset because you 'only' shot a 545?! :doh:
> 
> I know people who have never even come close to a 545 (myself included).
> 
> 
> X-Hunter, the way I see it, you have nothing to compain about or have to justify (well except for the broken bolt. . .that would really tick me off, too).
> 
> Be proud of that 545. It's a good score. And considering the state of your equipment. . .I'd be proud as hell of that 545.


Sorry but score is irrelevant shooting 8-9 points below averavge is bad no matter what the overall score is!!!!! Sorry but the way I view my shooting a 545 wont get you anywhere in any high end shoot.... Which is what I pratice for... Do you think that tiger would be happy with 8-9 over his avreage even though most would love to play that good I DONT THINK SO!!!!! I agree though there is nothing wrong with a 545 but it falls far short of my average so mabey in that sense you would agree with me.... 

I only posted my score cause they would have asked for it anyways..... Not to brag....

And yes the bolt breaking had me in rare form!!!!:tongue:


----------



## jarlicker

X Hunter the thing I find most odd about your weekend is.I had absolutely nothing to do with all your troubles. I was starting to feel like I was the only person to have weekends like that. I have a bow that I made three complete sets of strings and cables for that still are not correct. She is hanging on the bow rack until my mind is in a good place to play with her again. Ah the joys of archery!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brad,
I knew you were having a hard time on Sat. You guys had just finished as our group was at the half way point. Even I could tell from your demeanor that it was no time for "trash talk". :wink: 

Sorry you had all the problems this weekend. But speaking of "signs", I'm beginning to wonder if Jarlicker doesn't need to put a sign at DCWC: "Warning: This range is hazardous to X Hunter's Equipment". 

There's always "next time".


----------



## psargeant

jarlicker said:


> X Hunter the thing I find most odd about your weekend is.I had absolutely nothing to do with all your troubles. I was starting to feel like I was the only person to have weekends like that. I have a bow that I made three complete sets of strings and cables for that still are not correct. She is hanging on the bow rack until my mind is in a good place to play with her again. Ah the joys of archery!


Oh, you had something to do with it...I'm sure it was the jarlicker Jinx...works whenever you are in the general vicinity...


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Ever get a song or phrase stuck in your head and your mind continuously plays it over and over (an ear worm)? Well, as I continue to gorge myself on humble pie, my ear worm this morning is in the voice of my spotter, Treaton - "1/2 inch out at 12 o'clock".
> 
> And Sarge, I am still in awe at your *awesome demonstration of archery ability*. That crispy shot at 80 yards should be recorded as one of the GREATEST shots in archery history. (or maybe it is true that "a blind hog sometimes can find an acorn".
> 
> Now, let me continue to just fade away.


Every once in awhile things work for me Lee...that shot might have been one of those times, but I am not really sure...It felt good as it left the bow, but my marks were all mangled up Saturday, so I kinda had guessed at the number on my sight...It is entirely possible that I shot that arrow 4" high, and my marks compensated for me...either way...I went home with the crispies...

You sure are talking a lot for a guy who is supposed to fade away...:tongue:


----------



## psargeant

jarlicker said:


> And to think all these years it was Sarges archery disability that was being demonstrated.


Sounds about right :nod:


----------



## SCarson

pragmatic_lee said:


> Ever get a song or phrase stuck in your head and your mind continuously plays it over and over (an ear worm)? Well, as I continue to gorge myself on humble pie, my ear worm this morning is in the voice of my spotter, Treaton - "1/2 inch out at 12 o'clock".
> 
> And Sarge, I am still in awe at your *awesome demonstration of archery ability*. That crispy shot at 80 yards should be recorded as one of the GREATEST shots in archery history. (or maybe it is true that "a blind hog sometimes can find an acorn".
> 
> Now, *let me continue to just fade away*.


I give ya a week to lick your wounds and you'll be back to talkin trash. And to be fair, Sarge had his own "ear worm"..."just low".


----------



## psargeant

SCarson said:


> I give ya a week to lick your wounds and you'll be back to talkin trash. And to be fair, Sarge had his own "ear worm"..."just low".


Like I said earlier, my marks were just not good...I was really getting tired of seeing great groups, just under the dot...I was guessing at everything over 50 yds...but I still took down you Lee and Mac...not a bad day I say... You and prag are coming on strong though...I feel the balance of the Schwartz starting to shift...

I will have that all straightened out by Wednesday...going to spend lunch today, tomorrow, and Wednesday doing nothing but shooting in some good marks, by Wednesday night you guys that show up at S+W for the practice round are in trouble...


----------



## Spoon13

*Chewie Invasion!!!!!*

I want to say thanks to jarlicker and the DCWC for a great weekend. I had a blast shooting my first full round. My shoulders have never hurt so much from shooting. About 4 targets into the second half it started burning and I wasn't sure if I was gonna make it through. Can't wait to do it again.:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> I want to say thanks to jarlicker and the DCWC for a great weekend. I had a blast shooting my first full round. My shoulders have never hurt so much from shooting. About 4 targets into the second half it started burning and I wasn't sure if I was gonna make it through. Can't wait to do it again.:wink:


Matt, it was very nice to finally meet you!! And with the score you turned in for your 1st round, there's no reason for us to not see a lot more of you.

But I got to ask you - did you take me seriously when I said the "12 ring" was that line in the middle of the 3 ring? That is sure what it looked like you were aiming for on the 80 yd crispy shoot. :tongue: Oh, and I am not violating my oath to "fade away" - I just want to be sure my "joke" wasn't taken seriously.


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Matt, it was very nice to finally meet you!! And with the score you turned in for your 1st round, there's no reason for us to not see a lot more of you.
> 
> But I got to ask you - did you take me seriously when I said the "12 ring" was that line in the middle of the 3 ring? That is sure what it looked like you were aiming for on the 80 yd crispy shoot. :tongue: Oh, and I am not violating my oath to "fade away" - I just want to be sure my "joke" wasn't taken seriously.


You mean you weren't serious?? Man if I'd know that I could have shot a lot better Saturday.:wink::tongue:

My marks weren't quite right and I had made some changes to my bow after the 3D season. She wasn't quite tuned the way I like. Next time WILL be a different story. She'll be dead nuts and there won't be any excuses.

It was nice meeting you as well. It's fun actually putting faces to names.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> It was nice meeting you as well. I*t's fun actually putting faces to names*.


Yea, a lot of people find it "funny" when they see me the first time. :tongue:

But at least I dress reasonably conservative :zip:


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea, a lot of people find it "funny" when they see me the first time. :tongue:
> 
> But at least I dress reasonably conservative :zip:


Don't you mean funny lookin' :tongue:


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> Don't you mean funny lookin' :tongue:


That shirt you wore Saturday gives you lots of room to talk.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> That shirt you wore Saturday gives you lots of room to talk.


At least he didn't wear his pajama bottoms "this" week. :zip:


----------



## Spoon13

The only good thing about that is that I didn't have to shoot with him. We laughed enough as it was with the group we had. Jarlicker, Lil Bow Peep and Snap This were full of things that made you laugh.

Best of the day though, snap this, "No really, you want me shoot up THERE?" at the tower on the back.


----------



## psargeant

Spoon13 said:


> That shirt you wore Saturday gives you lots of room to talk.





pragmatic_lee said:


> At least he didn't wear his pajama bottoms "this" week. :zip:


Y'all just don't know style when you see it...


----------



## psargeant

Spoon13 said:


> The only good thing about that is that I didn't have to shoot with him. We laughed enough as it was with the group we had. Jarlicker, Lil Bow Peep and Snap This were full of things that made you laugh.
> 
> Best of the day though, snap this, "No really, you want me shoot up THERE?" at the tower on the back.


That target ate my lunch (again)...Oh yeah, that's the front not the back...


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> That target ate my lunch (again)...Oh yeah, that's the front not the back...


I think I knew that but it was the second half so that overrode my brain into thinking it was the back. Either way, you know where it's at.

That's a fun target to shoot. It makes you think a little bit. I 20'd it.


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> Y'all just don't know style when you see it...


When I see it I'll let you know.


----------



## psargeant

Spoon13 said:


> I think I knew that but it was the second half so that overrode my brain into thinking it was the back. Either way, you know where it's at.
> 
> That's a fun target to shoot. It makes you think a little bit. I 20'd it.


I shot it very well the first time I shot it as a 32 F, haven't been able to duplicate the feat since...

As a 45 WU on the field it doesn't seem to pose the same issues though...

I can imagine Sarge jr trying to shoot it from 15 yards though...I recon there would end up being some aluminum out in the skeet field...


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> I shot it very well the first time I shot it as a 32 F, haven't been able to duplicate the feat since...
> 
> As a 45 WU on the field it doesn't seem to pose the same issues though...
> 
> I can imagine Sarge jr trying to shoot it from 15 yards though...I recon there would end up being some aluminum out in the skeet field...


Yeah that target at 15 would definitely be something. Not just for Sarge Jr, but anybody. I hope Joe ain't looking at this thread.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> That target ate my lunch (again)...Oh yeah, that's the front not the back...


Sometimes I'm a slow learner, but I know now why so many folks shoot the back half first when starting early in the morning. The sun on that tower shot was directly in line with the scope lens! Mel finally just gave up trying to find the target face and used the safety rope as a gauge - needless to say he didn't do to well on that target either. He even tried using a blinder on his glasses AND Kevin shading his scope with his cap. It was just brutal at the time we came through.

My picture of the squirrel trying to take up residence on the front birdie target didn't come out too well, but he was a nice distraction that provided a few minutes of pleasure. About half way through the back half, I wished I had put an arrow in him - he would have tasted real nice cooked over a camp fire. I was driving the wife's car on Sat. and my bag of "goodies" was still in my car. Good thing I didn't bring any more "refreshments" than I did. One more of them on an empty stomach and I'd had to wait quite a while before driving home.


----------



## Spoon13

A full round on an empty stomach is definitely a challenge. I might have to start eating breakfast before I shoot another full round. That McDonalds down the street didn't stand a chance when I got there.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> A full round on an empty stomach is definitely a challenge. I might have to start eating breakfast before I shoot another full round. That McDonalds down the street didn't stand a chance when I got there.


Well I actually stopped at the McDonalds and had a biscuit before the shoot, but I was surely wishing I had bought a couple of extras for "half time" consumption. Of course Treaton is always prepared. At half time, he goes to the car and pulls out a bag of high energy peanut butter and crackers, BUT you think he offered the rest of us any? NO, he just sit there right in front of us and ate every last one of them. I couldn't even find any crumbs to lick up off the table afterwards. Some time back, Jarlicker had a stash of granola bars in the shop - I even tried to find them with NO success. :wink:


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well I actually stopped at the McDonalds and had a biscuit before the shoot, but I was surely wishing I had bought a couple of extras for "half time" consumption. Of course Treaton is always prepared. At half time, he goes to the car and pulls out a bag of high energy peanut butter and crackers, BUT you think he offered the rest of us any? NO, he just sit there right in front of us and ate every last one of them. I couldn't even find any crumbs to lick up off the table afterwards. Some time back, Jarlicker had a stash of granola bars in the shop - I even tried to find them with NO success. :wink:


Now that's just rough. Not even a crumb. I'd have had to fight him for one anyway.


----------



## X Hunter

jarlicker said:


> X Hunter the thing I find most odd about your weekend is.I had absolutely nothing to do with all your troubles. I was starting to feel like I was the only person to have weekends like that. I have a bow that I made three complete sets of strings and cables for that still are not correct. She is hanging on the bow rack until my mind is in a good place to play with her again. Ah the joys of archery!


Like sarge said you were there so it was your fault!!!!! But actually one of my best targets for the day you were calling my arrows!!! SO mabey it was a sarge curse????:zip::wink::tongue:


----------



## X Hunter

I was deffinalty discuisted in a bad way!!!!! DCWC is either very kind or exteremly nasty to me!!! And the past 2 times it choses to be extremley nasty!!!!! Oh well I guess i'll have to bring it to it's knees at the 900 round in sept!!!!!!



pragmatic_lee said:


> Brad,
> I knew you were having a hard time on Sat. You guys had just finished as our group was at the half way point. Even I could tell from your demeanor that it was no time for "trash talk". :wink:
> 
> Sorry you had all the problems this weekend. But speaking of "signs", I'm beginning to wonder if Jarlicker doesn't need to put a sign at DCWC: "Warning: This range is hazardous to X Hunter's Equipment".
> 
> There's always "next time".


----------



## Melthuselah

Well Michigan has admitted defeat and retreated to the north. I had a great time shoot with and meeting you folks. That tower shot on the front half was a total disaster for me. With the sun behind it I could not see a thing. Even with that shot I did as well as I can expect on the front half. Then I really crashed and burned on the back half. Was not doing well at all then didn't set my sight on one target so got the wood. Fine way to finish. Even with that I enjoyed myself and the course also. Thanks to all you NC guys for your hospitality. I will be back to take another beating sometime in the future.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Melthuselah said:


> Well Michigan has admitted defeat and retreated to the north. I had a great time shoot with and meeting you folks. That tower shot on the front half was a total disaster for me. With the sun behind it I could not see a thing. Even with that shot I did as well as I can expect on the front half. Then I really crashed and burned on the back half. Was not doing well at all then didn't set my sight on one target so got the wood. Fine way to finish. Even with that I enjoyed myself and the course also. Thanks to all you NC guys for your hospitality. *I will be back* to take another beating sometime in the future.


And I hope I have the privilege of shooting with you again. Glad to know you made it back home safely.


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> And *I hope I have the privilege of shooting with you again.* Glad to know you made it back home safely.


You're just :sad: because there's nobody left you can beat...good to know you made it back Mel...holler at us next time you're in town...


----------

